# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  OhMiBod, musically-powered vibrating sex toys, Suki, LLC.

## Airicist

Website - ohmibod.com

youtube.com/ohmibodvideo

facebook.com/OhMiBod

twitter.com/ohmibod

linkedin.com/company/ohmibod-by-suki

instagram.com/ohmibod

OhMiBod on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Suki Dunham

Co-founder - Brian Dunham

"OhMiBod Remote Control Vibrator: Pleasure Your Partner from Anywhere, Any Time." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

OhMibod - I'm in love with you! 

Published on Feb 9, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Introducing OhMiBod Remote App 

Published on May 6, 2014




> OhMiBod Remote is a first-of-its-kind app that allows you to use your smartphone to control your partner's vibrator from anywhere using five exciting vibration settings.

----------


## Airicist

OhMiBod Remote App Demo 

Published on May 13, 2014




> See the new OhMiBod Remote App in action.

----------


## Airicist

OhMiBod - I'm in love with you! v.2 

Published on Oct 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "OhMiBod’s New Biometric Integration Lets You Get Off To Your Partner’s Heartbeat"

by Jordan Crook
January 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Biometric Toys Connect With Your Lover ...& Their Heartbeat? 

Published on Jan 11, 2015




> Ohmibod has a new addition to their line of bluetooth "bluemotion" biometric sex toys that help long distance lovers stay in...touch. Now, you can feel your partner's heartbeat! Is that a plus though? Kim Horcher, Alan Kistler (Geek Writer and Author, Host of Think About the Ink) and Jenna Busch (Legion of Leia Founder, Host- Most Craved) discuss!

----------


## Airicist

After Hours with the founders of OhMiBod

Published on Jan 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

OhMiBod at CES 2017 on BeTerrific!!

Published on Feb 1, 2017




> BeTerrific Live from CES 2017!
> 
> OhMiBod's Suki Dunham joins us on the BeTerrific CES 2017 Live Show to talk about the creation of OhMiBod and to show off the latest lines of OhMiBod products, including Club Vibe 3.OH Panty Vibe, BlueMotion, and LoveLife Krush Smart Kegels with Vibrations!

----------


## Airicist

Teledildonics and the future of long distance love at CES 2018

Published on Jan 10, 2018

----------

